# N&M Sportsman's Adventures Now Offering Lodging;Seadrift, TX.



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

â€‹â€‹We have always looked for a way to enhance the trip to Seadrift, Texas, for our customers, and have found the ultimate way to do so. Kris and Wendi Kelley, owners of Castaway Lodge, have opened their doors to us, to allow our customers all the comforts of home while they are out on business or just playing. Take advantage of over 15,000 sq ft of facilities, from outdoor dining areas and hang outs, to spacious indoor living to get out of the weather. You will not go hungry here with great Texas Style Home Cooked meals (breakfast, lunch, dinner). Just don't forget it is BYO Beverage (adult drinks, sodas, waters). 

â€‹Lodging & Meals $110 per person/per night; plus tax

For more details about amenities and dining before a day of wade fishing artificial, or relaxing afterwards, check out my website for more info.


----------

